# bright moon,a winters night



## jet (Oct 27, 2022)

painted last year,,our local church on a cold moon light night


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2022)

That is beautiful,  Jet...


----------



## jet (Oct 27, 2022)

thank you


----------



## Pepper (Oct 27, 2022)

Gorgeous!  I want it!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 27, 2022)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Old_Dame (Oct 27, 2022)

“Beacon of Light!” … lovely, and inspiring…


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 27, 2022)

Lovely painting! I loved the reflection of the church in the water.


----------

